# GT Avalanche 1.0 (26, Modelljahr 2013)



## Tomorrow1 (30. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-gt-avalanche-1-0.792376.2.htm


----------



## gt84 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das 2012er Avalanche (1.0) gekauft. Die Pro und Contra Punkte kann ich bis auf die Federgabel bestätigen. Ist mein erstes Bike mit einer Federgabel, somit habe ich keine Vegleichsmöglichkeiten. Für meine Ansprüche (Trails fahren) reicht es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomorrow1 (30. Juni 2013)

gt84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem das 2012er Avalanche (1.0) gekauft. Die Pro und Contra Punkte kann ich bis auf die Federgabel bestätigen. Ist mein erstes Bike mit einer Federgabel, somit habe ich keine Vegleichsmöglichkeiten. Für meine Ansprüche (Trails fahren) reicht es auf jeden Fall!



Die Modelljahre scheinen sich nur minimal zu unterscheiden. Was gezahlt?
Was mich nur stutzig gemacht hat, das das diesjährige Modell ein "sehr gut" bekam - ebenso wie das Bulls Copperhead 3. Obwohl das Bulls doch bessere Komponenten hat. Frage mich daher, wie Mountain Bike da zu einem "sehr gut" kommt...hmmmm


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2013)

Nicht so sehr auf Testberichte fixieren sondern das Rad beim Händler probefahren. Das eigene "Arschgefühl" ist da unersetzbar.
Oft genug gilt:  Testergebnis = f(Anzeigevolumen) 

Siehe C***** oder beim Speiseeis, ein Schelm wer Böses....


----------



## gt84 (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, da scheint es nur marginale Ausstattungsunterschiede zu geben. Ich habe für meins 650 Euro bezahlt (gekauft im März als Vorjahresmodell).


----------



## Tomorrow1 (2. Juli 2013)

Habe auch ein Angebot über 650.- für das Modell 2013. Bin gestern damit gefahren- Größe L. Wow. Ich muss sagen, das Bike ist sehr interessant. Die Geometrie der GT's ist sehr angenehm. Puristisch, agil und solide verarbeitet. Die zwei unterschiedlichen Reifenstärken, machen sich bemerkbar. Federgabel ist wirklich einen Tick mau. Ich hatte nach Sekunden das Gefühl, ich verschmelze mit dem Bike und werde Eins. Man sitzt richtig "drin", im Bike. Das Gefühl hatte ich bei den Cube-Bikes nicht. Auch nicht bei Ghost. Bei letzteren hatte ich das Gefühl, ich sitze "auf" einem Brett. Auch das Gt Karakoram 1.0- also die 29"-Variante, fährt sich erstaunlich gut. Manko: Bei meinem Angebot muss ich die Flower-Power-Retro silver polish-Nummer nehmen- das schwarz ist ausverkauft für das Angebot. Aber Egal. Für 650.- ist das Bike ein absolutes Schnäppchen. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mega.


----------

